# Timeshares near Winston-Salem?



## oldee (Apr 16, 2012)

Need help locating a timeshare near Winston-Salem.  Beings we are from Oregon, give me some help.

Gary Brooks,
Willamina, ORYGUN


----------



## Deb from NC (Apr 16, 2012)

There's one in Pinehurst, which is about 90 miles away.  The Boone, Banner Elk, Blowing Rock area is also about 90 miles away.  I can't think of any that are closer, but someone else may be able to chime in......
Deb from NC


----------



## csmith113 (Apr 29, 2012)

*timeshare in Blowing Rock*

Chetola is a very nice timeshare in Blowing Rock....pretty area in the mountains....


----------



## amycurl (Apr 29, 2012)

Blowing Rock and Boone aren't a bad distance, but I wouldn't want to commute on a daily basis. If you're going to an event in W-S and will be there for just a day, then it's an easy day trip. I would definitely stay in one of the mountain TS rather than the one in Pinhehurst....Pinehurst is less of a straight shot than Boone/Blowing Rock....says the person who commutes to W-S every day.

(If you have other questions about W-S, feel free to PM me. Deb from NC lives in Clemmons, which is a W-S suburb, more or less...)


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 29, 2012)

May I suggest a Marriott Residence Inn or a Staybridge Hotel in place of a t/s for the City of Winston Salem.


----------



## klpca (Apr 30, 2012)

http://tug2.com/tsmaps/TimeshareMaps.html

Here is the timeshare map put together by another tugger, Carol Bell. Search for timeshares in your area using the toolbar buttons.


----------



## Deb from NC (Apr 30, 2012)

If you really want to stay in a timeshare I would second the vote for Chetola.  Blue Ridge Village is nice too.
But, as others have said, if you need to be in Winston a lot, I would just
opt for a hotel, since you'll have at least a 1.5 hour drive from any timeshares close by!
Deb


----------



## csxjohn (Apr 30, 2012)

*Nice!*



klpca said:


> http://tug2.com/tsmaps/TimeshareMaps.html
> 
> Here is the timeshare map put together by another tugger, Carol Bell. Search for timeshares in your area using the toolbar buttons.



This is a wonderful map.  Glad I found it here. Thank you Carol Bell.


----------



## shagnut (May 5, 2012)

There are no ts in Winston Salem. I live here so I know this. The mtns are definitly nicer but it is not an easy "day type" drive. How long are you planning on being in WS? I will be glad to give you recommendations for restaurants and such.,   shaggy


----------



## SOS8260456 (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for sharing that map.  I never knew there was one like that.


----------

